# Garage Door Opener Problem



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

Have 1/3 hp chain driven. This morning, it opened just fine and close fine. Then next time I tried it , the unit buzzed and would not work. Looked at chain on one side and it was drooping and the other side was skin tight. Took chain off and tried it. It rotated sprocked fine. Put chain back on and one side got super tight and shut down the machine.

I am thinking I need to get new one, but wanted to throw this out to 2 coolers.

thanks


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

You can adjust the chain. There is a bolt at one end with two nuts. Make the adjustment and see if that works.


----------



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

Tried that. Tighten the chain and turned it on. Then, one chain got overtight? Shut down. I think it might be something inside that is not aligned or worn out? I will take apart and see what I see. First time, so, if I screw it up, it doesnt matter...cause its not working now anyway.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Check the gear inside that drives the chain sprocket. Mine went out a couple of months ago and for $40 you can buy the entire gear drive and replace it very easily. Much cheaper than a new unit.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

1. Disconnect power
2. Open cover.

I suspect the chain got loose and wedged underneath the gear.


----------



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

I took the back cover off and disconnected the chain. Motor worked fine. Chain was okay also. When I put in back together, the same thing happened. One side of the chain got so tight it was vibrating, while the other side was loose.

I wonder if the motor is backwards? Maybe its always trying to close the door?

It appears that the sprocket is rotate the correct way, but it sure is acting like its trying to close the door?

Will fool with it some more later.
Suggestions are always welcome

Thanks


----------



## RKJ (Oct 4, 2005)

*Hard Limit Switch*

Make sure it has not overtravelled the soft limit switch and has hit the hard limit switch. If this has happened, try to activate the opener to CLOSE the door and PULL very hard on the base odf the door pulling downward. If that does work, repeat procedure and beat the receiver/carrier on the rail with a hammer to break it off the hard limit switch (IE. probably a bolt in the rail). Note: these methods have to be done quickly or the motor will automatically cut off. Best with 2 people, one on wall switch and the other pulling on the door or on the ladder with a hammer).
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Mine has two limit switches that are adjusted by turning a plastic nut with your finger. These determine when the motor stops on the way down and one for on the way up. I think the motor should be bi-directional.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Can you operate the door by hand?


----------



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

I can operate the door by hand. I think it must be the motor adjustment that stops the door at the right place. As of now, the motor pushes very hard on the close and bows the T rail up. So it must be the adjustment. 

I will try to adjust

Thanks again everyone


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Yep,your down travel is outta wack.Mine has done that before for now reason at all.


----------



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

Finally found the problem. the plastic drive gear inside the motor, which has the contact points to stop the upward or downward movement, has worn gear. The drive gear sometimes does not run smoothly and skips. 

I will replace it. tough one to find.

Pick


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

It's one of those darn plastic gears again. That way you get to buy a new
opener. If it's a Sears model, you may be able to order the part at the
Dickinson repair place on FM517.


----------



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

All the gears were plastic ! I guess they are designed to wear out so most people would just buy a new one or have a repair person come to check it out...pay the labor and then the parts. Probably for most folks its just cheaper to buy a new one for around $130 bucks.

I happen to have another garage door opener ( same brand) that has the sprocked broken off. I am going to rob the old one and put those parts in the other one. I think they should fit.

I called Chamberlain people and they were nice enough to tell me they can ship me a new set of three plastic gears for $32.40. I figure the gears are worth about 50 cents. The shipping which was included in the price was ~ $6.00. The gears can't weigh more than a couple ounces...tops.

Oh well... Now I know how to take apart a garage door opener...... I learn something...and thats a good thing

Pick ><>


----------



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

Found the same gear mechanism and same part number at Amazon for $9.91. It pays to shop online and check out others prices.


----------



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

Got the new gear and installed. Made the door adjustments and all is working great.
Now I feel like a garage door opener mechanic........

Pick ><>


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

pick44 said:


> Got the new gear and installed. Made the door adjustments and all is working great.
> Now I feel like a garage door opener mechanic........
> 
> Pick ><>


You should treat yourself to something nice. Well done!


----------

